# Satnav Tracker (or Smartnav)



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Does anyone out there own a 2006 Model AutoTrail and had their Tracker activated on the Satnav. 

Only I purchased out Autotrail last week and today phoned Satnav to activate the Tracker for the Insurance cover. On speaking to the guy at Satnav he informed me that to have this working correctly for the Insurance cover I would need to have an extra arial fitted to the motor home as the one that is fitted at the moment (in the windscreen) can have the wire cut to it so would make the Insurance void if it was stolen, as they would not be able to track the vehicle if wire cut.

So now it is going to cost me an extra £40.00 for the Arial and £70.00 for the fitter to fit it. (If done ourselves the warranty would be void). :roll: 

Just wondered if anyone else has had to have this extra arial fitted cause speaking to Autotrail this afternoon they've never heard of this before.

Anita


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry Folks about my spelling errors. I mean aerial not arial :roll: 

I'm having one of those blonde days after spending most of it getting uniforms etc ready to send the kids back tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

The logic is that had you had Trackstar fitted, it would have had a covert antenna in the first place. SmartNav is a navigation system that has an optional tracking facility.

The criteria changed this year, and Tracking systems became more regulated. The Motor Industry Repair and Research Centre (MIRRC) in Thatcham which is owned by the Association of British Insureres (the ABI) moved the goal posts.

So to be fair, it is not Trackstar or Autotrail at fault, just a criteria change that generates revenue for MIRRC which was funded by the ABI and has been made to be self funding for the last few years.

I know that this doesn't help but I hope that this explains it for you

Cheers

Eddie


----------

